# We're Moving to Italy! Oh goodness, we need a place to stay...



## TnE (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello all, we're Tyler and Elizabeth, and since we already introduced ourselves in the introductions thread, we thought we'd head right out and ask a pressing question (I hope we don't seem like thankless leaches for jumping right in like this). 

We're expecting to expatriate some time in April 2012, and to get the paperwork started we need to have an expected temporary living location. We'll be living in Italy for at least two years (probably more), and there are entirely too many choices! Site-unseen it's a bit overwhelming...

We're targeting areas around Napoli since the bulk of Tyler's work will be in that part of the country (Nola, Foggia, Pomigliano, and Foligno - yeah, it's a bit spread out). We're expecting "home base" to be Nola, but it doesn't sound like that's set in stone, and he'll be spending significant time int he first three for sure. So our questions are:

Where's a good hotel to call home for 2 or 3 months when we get there, and where should we be looking for a real place to call home during that time? Our budget is very reasonable (that is to say, we're not ruling any hotels out for cost necessarily, and we've got a decent budget for home rental also).

Tyler will have a car, and he's expecting a lot of driving (and mentally preparing himself for what that means). Elizabeth won't necessarily have a vehicle, but she may have transportation help for home finding trips, and she speaks Italian quite well (if not fluently). If we have to, we'll rent something for her since she'll probably be doing most of the home-finding while Tyler's at work.

We've started looking in a few recommended towns (Caserta, Benevento, and Avelino) for both temporary and permanent living, but it's tough never having been there...

Thanks for all your help, and thanks for existing!


----------



## TnE (Dec 13, 2011)

Any expats in the Naples area in general?


----------



## Blaake (Jan 29, 2012)

TnE said:


> Any expats in the Naples area in general?


Hi, there is an American Navy base and with that comes a huge English speaking community. We used to live in the Naples area but moved to North Italy. Be aware Naples and the area around it is quite chaotic. It has it's fantastic sides (the food is define) but the trash everywhere and the burning of trash are not very healthy. We lived in Monte Di Procida.... Clean air beautiful surroundings but kind a far away if you travel a lot. If you have any questions I might be able to answer some of them. Congratulations on this very exciting experience. Italy is a wonderful place to live!


----------

